# Why OH Why



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

I Don't understand it if people are selling some goats milk from there tested clean herd on craigslist why don't they at least answer you back and say it is gone. 


I was hoping to get goats milk for Yoda because he was only 4 weeks and 2 days old when i got him so he was way to young to wean. I didn't want to go to straight cows milk it would give him the runs and i didn't want him to get that so i looked on craigslist found a couple people near me that had the goats milk and contacted them but none of them replied back or got back to me. 


Well Yoda is now 5 weeks and 3 days old now and he is doing great eating on his own and he doesn't need the milk. He has been away from the milk sense i got him and if i were to give it to him now would give him the runs so i just decided to give him the best alfalfa hay i can give him and the mineral and everything he needed and he has been doing great although he likes to eat the leafs off of the alfalfa and leave the long stems L O L but he is growing great. 



I think it is rude if you put something on line and someone contacts you about it then you don't reply back to them that is rude. If my does were in milk i wouldn't have to worry about anything as they give me all the milk i could ever need.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Were you trying to contact them through the craigslist email server? I swear that thing does not always deliver messages. I made an exclusive farm email and just use that in all of my craigslist adds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

People don't check their junk folder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, the spam box grabs some of those. 
it is frustrating.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would put him on whole cows milk. He really needs it.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I would put him on whole cows milk. He really needs it.


he has been off milk for entire week now i think if i were to give him milk now it would make him really upset stomach he is doing amazing now and growing like a little weed he gets alfalfa hay and a cup of grain every night as that is when he only wants to eat his grain but he gets the hay all through out the day.

He was not nursing on his mother at all really she was kicking them off when i took him home. I didn't want to take him home but they were forcing me to take him or they would keep my 100 dollars that i put down on him and sell him on me that is the only reason i took him. I have done this once before and he did amazing and grew in to a nice big buckling. He is gaining weigh like he should be.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As said above, the reply via the email on craigslist is a joke. Ive never had it work. If there isnt a phone number or hand written email to contact em, dont even bother.


----------

